# Mature Piranha



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry if this question has been asked and answered but I was wondering if once a piranha becomes sexually mature are they always "ready". What I mean is do they have eggs and the nessesary other "product" to breed all the time or only when they get in the "mood".

I was just thinkning about this because I saw an "owned" red belly that I could see the eggs.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> icedizzle Posted Yesterday, 09:57 PM
> Sorry if this question has been asked and answered but I was wondering if once a piranha becomes sexually mature are they always "ready". What I mean is do they have eggs and the nessesary other "product" to breed all the time or only when they get in the "mood".
> 
> I was just thinkning about this because I saw an "owned" red belly that I could see the eggs.


females carry eggs (not matured) at larvae stage. If you are seeing an adult piranha with what appears to be eggs in its belly, well it has a big problem and it ain't eggs.

Some species are predisposed to breed year-round (ie; S. maculatus, spilopleura and P. nattereri). Other require specifics. As for the fish being in the "mood" it depends more conditioning the fish by proper food, water chemistry, etc.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > icedizzle Posted Yesterday, 09:57 PM
> > Sorry if this question has been asked and answered but I was wondering if once a piranha becomes sexually mature are they always "ready". What I mean is do they have eggs and the nessesary other "product" to breed all the time or only when they get in the "mood".
> >
> > I was just thinkning about this because I saw an "owned" red belly that I could see the eggs.
> ...


I agree it has big problem... the piranha I was reffering to was bit in half


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Then if it was bit in half, likely the fish eggs were souring anyway from implosion. That's usually the first area adult piranhas bite, especially if its a female being eaten.


----------

